# What is Russian Martial Arts, and What Makes it Different than other MA?



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 19, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Ok what is RMA and what makes ir different from all other arts?
> What is it speciality and how long has it been around?
> Terry


 
Terry Stoker asked a great question in another thread, so I thought I'd give it its own. Thoughts on RMA and what makes them different from othe MA?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2006)

People I have never really heard of RMA so give me some background and insight to your Art.
Terry


----------

